# Gargoyles 2013 (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Finished one of two new gargoyles for the yard this year, the second one will feature a different style face. These are 28 inches high and 28 inches wide...sort of mischievous stone demons.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The gargoyles are too cool. I love the details like the spine.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Those are awesome! I love gargoyles! Great work once again! I am so jealous of your mad paper Mache skills!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very cool! The "veining" in the wings looks great and yes, the spine is awesome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

As always I love the look on your pieces.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome detailing! 
Another fine addition to the family.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Now here's a project I could sink my teeth into. Zombies are not my thing, but gargoyles? Hello! Great work Scott!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gargoyles rule!:jol:

This guy has that "evil cartoon villain who isn't really as evil as he pretends to be" look.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree with Roxy. Gargoyles Rule!!
These are awesome.


----------



## RoseHillManor (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm impressed! that is awesome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Very impressive gargoyles. When it comes to paper mache - you da man!!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome work!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The master has returned with yet another awesome creation. Always amazing Stoll!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great eye feast!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Always love your stuff.  And especially love the wings & spine on this.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

creepy cool, the weathering/drybrushing must be so satisfying to put on after all the work. It must be fun watching all the details come out.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm such fan of all your stuff, these definitely included!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I've missed all sorts of wonderful creations. These are fantastic!


----------

